# Supercharged R32 players preparation



## milburnj (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

thought i would post up some pics of my mates r32 that i gave a going over to yesterday for players today. This has been Fully polished with the microfibre polishing system, glazed, waxed and sealed.

Befor (after wash)









After


































Abit to sunny.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks good is it on an airbag system?


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

Paintwork looks nice but them wheels ruin it but that's maybe my borin outlook on things


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice car... agree wheels look terrible IMO, also looks like the tyres aren't on properly in the last photo...


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

err, those wheels destroy the look of the car, really dont suit it


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

It's called stretch boys . A scene thing ..


----------



## milburnj (Feb 21, 2012)

Yer, car is superman style. Yellow brakes, blue car and red wheels. Rears are wider so there is more strech and as its on air te arch tucks between the tyer and alloy.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dooka said:


> It's called stretch boys . A scene thing ..


I know Rob... but there's stretch, then there's ill fitting :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The paintwork looks great. 

The wheels, stretched tyres, tacky stickers and the registration plate kill it for me. 

Far too low as well. A low car does look good when the wheel fills the arch, but I hate the huge gap between the rear wheel and bumper that is amplified when low.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> nice car... agree wheels look terrible IMO, also looks like the tyres aren't on properly in the last photo...


I'm surprised it is legal.

When you drive a car hard the tyres are under huge load. I'd be scared the tyres could be torn off their beading.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Good job on the polishing but I don't see the point in making an R32 "Euro'd". Wheels look silly imo


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> I know Rob... but there's stretch, then there's ill fitting :lol:


I agree, not my thing, dangerous in my opinion, car handles funny, plus tyre warnings state what size rims NOT to fit to ..

But, I do like it when the arch sits on the rim ..


----------



## milburnj (Feb 21, 2012)

It's up to the owner tho, it's not euro euro tho. Not on dished wheels, or all smothed. Is supercharged kicking out 400bhp, and the air is high spec kit so it can still stick to twisty roads when rased. Like colour of wheels just not the style my self.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice car my mate had one in the same colour but must say them wheels do ruin it. He had BBS CH's on it and it looked perfect.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

nice job there fella, wheels look pants though


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Great paint that in my humble opinion looks great on a standard R32.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice colour and good work. In my eyes it's a shame whats been done to the car but everyone has different taste


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

You got any pics of the mini in the background


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lovely job on the paint, :thumb: the rest I wont comment on, as the majority of poster's, have said it for me!!


----------



## milburnj (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes I have pics of the mini behind its his girl friends (fiancé) did that befor but it's wrapped. Will post it up later.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:

I don't think I saw this there, although there were quite a few R32s.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

i like the wheels
But should we all hammer the poor guy for doing what he likes to his car?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i like it, love how low it is, although i think the wheels look good, think it's TOO over the top stretched and looks very dangerous lol
bet it sound awesome though, they sound amazing standard


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wheels look sh*t! 

Paint looks good though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

georgeandpeppa said:


> i like the wheels
> But should we all hammer the poor guy for doing what he likes to his car?


If you post something on the internet looking for opinions, you have to accept the negative ones too.

Nobody has been too bad. Nothing personal, just fair opinions of the car.


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

Could someone explain to me the appeal of doing that with the suspension and the alloys? I see so many 'stanced' cars knocking about, they all look ridiculous!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Everyone needs air in their life . I would on the van, if wasn't going to cost £5k to do it properly..

They look great dumped when parked up and raise for speed humps and uneven roads..

Range Rovers and Trucks have been using air for yonks ..

Mega stretch is still dangerous, I don't care what anyone says on the matter..


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work nice flake pop my man.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

love mk4 r32's
car looks lovely, dont like the wheels and cant believe he's running that amount of stretch after supercharging it. sort of defeats the purpose for me


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Mate, this looks really good. Nice to see a nice stance and something original. Superman theme is great! :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Rob , bags are for **** you know that hahahaha especially when dumping air to get an absolute perfect ride height on over 250 Bhp but I think Dave likes it more for the skinny jeans brigade look than anything as it's his scene  , you want proper you need HLS in your life.. But they do look nice dumped on the floor at a show.
Jack , glad your training worked well and you have opted for this system , i hope you can see the benefits of it for the correction stage. 
And Anna,s mini is fully protected with Swissvax Opaque although I did crystal a few bits but I think it's been redone since to keep the layers alive.
Car looks lovely , credit to yourself.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice car. The ' stretch ' tyres are a bit much, but i actually like the wheels. Horses for courses i guess.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice car, same colour as my wife's. Just curious about the wheels and arches, do they not rub and get hot? Or do you raise it to drive and dump it at the show? Will they not eventually cut through the wheels and the rims pop off?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Kerr said:


> If you post something on the internet looking for opinions, you have to accept the negative ones too.
> 
> Nobody has been too bad. Nothing personal, just fair opinions of the car.


Didnt see him ask for opinions on the car, Looked to me he was just posting what detailing work he had done to a friends car.


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

nice work with the correction


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

I saw this car at DC12. It looks great, perfect in fact. 

Fair enough others don't 'get' it but the world would be a very boring place if we all did the same thing!


----------



## milburnj (Feb 21, 2012)

Yet love the system, it's awesome and gave a quicker result. Yer I have re done Anna's mini since mark just to top up the wax.


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

Good work Jack!

I run silly stretch to get my wheels on properly and they have done over 6000 miles and a few trips to Belgium. Not popped off or anything


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great,but didnt like look of the the wheels


----------



## milburnj (Feb 21, 2012)

Same jay 9j wheels with 195/40/16 big stretch. Yes it was a post to show the results i got from the microfibre system on the golf.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

So... it's supercharged so obviously quite powerful, why ruin it with stretched tyres that mean you can drive it to its full potential?
Detail is spot on but I don't agree with his priorities :lol:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you get snapped at Trax for FC mag?


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Paintwork looks nice, like the colour.

Too many stickers all over the window looks max power ish

Numberplates i guess 'show plates' look naff

Wheels finish off the max power boys look.

Sorry not my cupa one bit, less is more sometimes.

As long as the owner likes it which I'm sure he does then matters one jot what I think


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice job matey ,as for the car its self cant say i care much . I'm more bothered about the graft you put in to it and the results

Daz


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Didnt see him ask for opinions on the car, Looked to me he was just posting what detailing work he had done to a friends car.


This

Come on folks, don't ruin the lads thread, he's done some good work here.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

X18JAY said:


> Good work Jack!
> 
> I run silly stretch to get my wheels on properly and they have done over 6000 miles and a few trips to Belgium. Not popped off or anything


They're not on properly then if you need the wrong sized tyres....


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I like dubs but too much concave for me rather have some NUE's or monoblocks


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

i see this down UD2012 on the havair stand with the red 19" Apollo Cades and Air 

made me seriously look at Cades and air

sorry for poor pic


----------



## Banderson (Jul 27, 2012)

As has been said before, Not a massive fan of the wheels, but fair play to rest of the car! Really nice mate


----------



## milburnj (Feb 21, 2012)

The golf After its detail at Edition 38 with my ibiza in the back on meguiars stand 









Detailed before Players 2012


















And this is the Mini detailed this but no write up (yet)


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Great work on it, it looks ace I did my mates mk4 32 same colour! Beautiful but my god that is hideous with them wheels!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate looks stunning.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Nt my cup o tea..car looks okay but those wheel n ride height are not to my taste. Each to their own eh!
Edd


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Brilliant job on car but you should have left it on bricks for your mate,would have looked better .sorry but true.


----------



## milburnj (Feb 21, 2012)

He has got new wheels for this Year and will be unveiled for Ultimate dubs 2013.

Cannot confirm what they are, so we wont be any pics until after its unveiled.

Thanks for all the comments on the work  very much appreciated.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Lovely depth and wetness to the blue, nice work. The stance is a bit over the top, but I've seen worse. The scene is going mad for air and a massive stretch at the moment, but I prefer blown arches with the wheels still inside.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Hate cars with number plates like that too. Putting it in the windscreen doesn't mean people can see it. Might as well not be there. Rear plate isn't even obvious what the number is at first glance.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning work, awesome car:argie:


----------



## milburnj (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Comments Greatly apperciated. As well as the golf changing, Also Taken a step up with some of products going to be used on it for 2013.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Cracking engine but don't like the wheels. They should be repainted to different color and put on a SUV maybe. Waaay too large for these tires. Nice finish though:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

sorry but i think that the back rim almost touches the wing????
very nice job and stunning colour


----------



## dazzlew (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful finish on the paint great work.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Why people stretch tyres is beyond me, you wouldn't buy shoes 3 times smaller than your actual size :lol:

Nice job on the paint work


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Samh92 said:


> Why people stretch tyres is beyond me, you wouldn't buy shoes 3 times smaller than your actual size :lol:
> 
> Nice job on the paint work


It's a dub thing  well the japs actually started this craze but its now big with the dubs :thumb:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

dubber said:


> It's a dub thing  well the japs actually started this craze but its now big with the dubs :thumb:


Must be me being boring then lol but OEM all the way


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Those wheels are shockingly distasteful.


----------



## DanHawkes (Feb 28, 2011)

5hit wheels. nice car


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Why would you spend all money to supercharge it then add weight and airbags or whatever reason its slammed :s


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice base car and paintwork, but in terms of the wheels etc, to quote Andy Pipkin from Little Britain 'Don't Like It'


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lovin the detail mate but like everyone else I'm not keen on the wheels I prefer the standard ones! Hope to see it at the Telford show


----------



## FFV Jonathan (Jun 30, 2012)

Cars looks awesome.
Not a fan of that stretch though.
Different stokes for different fokls I guess.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Gettin some love in the scene man. Once again love it, nice scheme and bit ballsy! Good job! :thumb:


----------



## thumperwarren (Nov 29, 2010)

Eh! fella job done,it started a debate good on ya


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

thumperwarren said:


> Eh! fella job done,it started a debate good on ya


:thumb: good lad, that's why we do it, right?


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Excellent work on the detail the paint looks great but what has happened to the car it really is a shame in standard exterior form these cars are stunning they really are !! The standard r32 alloys are IMO the best by a mile  sad swing such a nice car like this ! One day I will be able to afford to buy , insure and maintain such a car and believe me I will look after it not do silly stuff like this  still great work on the paint


----------

